
Turkey Says It Sent 500k Coronavirus Test Kits to United States - melling
https://www.usnews.com/news/world/articles/2020-03-19/turkey-says-it-sent-500-000-coronavirus-test-kits-to-united-states
======
notlukesky
Clearly they value Americans more than their own citizens

